
Ask HN: Email service for sending personal emails? - h99
I run a webapp and I&#x27;d like to send a bunch of emails to my users at different times in their journey, such as an email asking to schedule a meeting to see if they need help after they signed up. Another instance, I&#x27;d like to send monthly emails to ask for feedback with surveys. But I want the emails to be as personal as they can. Which email provider can I use to make my emails personal?
======
verdverm
Pretty much all of them support template and custom fields. The harder part
will be the personalization values.

What does a personal email look like to you?

~~~
h99
1\. The from address needs to be my personal email.

2\. Email content should be plain text.

3\. Email should not end up as promotional/spam

